# Wanting a divorce but my 2 year old is holding me back.



## Sarahsque (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am hoping I can get some opinions on the below.

>I married a guy when I was 21 after knowing him for about a year.
>I am now 24 and have a 2 year old son.
>My husband turned out to be a totally different person than the one I originally fell in love with.

-He's very antisocial, sits at home when ever he can and plays xbox and watches tv all day.
-Doesn't have a single friend and only sometimes chit chats to my friends at occasions (a mission to get him to go to in the first place) His only friends all live overseas now.
-I believe he has Bipolar disorder as hes extremely moody and unpredictable that it scares me so much.
-Gets angry easily at anything and I am made to feel like I am responsible in some way.
-We never sit down and talk about anything and if we do it's staged (How was work? _Fine_ How was your day? _Fine_)
-Doesn't even get along with my family.
-Hates it when i go out, wants me to stay home all the time, and if I do go out it's very difficult to get his "permission" and don't end up enjoying my time as I know hes at home upset.

In regards to our 2 year old.

-he doesn't like to look after him and expects me to do everything. I managed to get him to get involved a bit here and there but it's very little. He still loves his son and he usually takes him to the park or sits down to play with him. But it doesn't last any longer than 2 hours and he makes sure that I am aware of his frustrations.

In regards to our relationship.

-People constantly tell us that we are the cutest couple and that we are lucky even though we don't do anything that gives off that impression.
-And now, I can't stand being near him. I get disgusted when he touches me. Although he's very attractive. His face, his breath, his look, his voice.. everything now puts me off. 
-Sex is very rare and I try to avoid it simply because I am made to feel that it's a duty. In bed, I switch off and try to not think of something else until he's done.
-He seems to think that our sex life should be like porn.
-I can't wait till he goes to work so that I don't have to be around him. I try to avoid him so much that I am constantly finding ways to be away from him when he is home.

Now the heartbreaking stuff:

I found out after we were married that he has been looking for girls with Western passports so he can get residency outside of his country.
When questioned, he talks about it like it's normal_ "to seek a better future"_ So now I feel like I am being used.
He always does and says very hurtful things then later apologizes and shuts me up with gifts and tells me that he can't live without me. I feel like I am being fooled.
We had already applied for his residency and it should come out soon but I am contemplating whether I should call the immigration office to make sure he doesn't get it.

But we also have a 2 year old son and I just can't do anything that will affect him. What will he think of me when grows up and he finds out?

I really don't want to be with him anymore


----------

